# Monarch Grand



## nubiadominguez (Apr 13, 2014)

I"m new to this forum.  I need help.  I bought a Monarch Grand Vacation (MGV) resort many years ago.  It's full paid and I have the deed.  Then, one or two years later, my husband and I bought a Diamond property resort (DIR) in Las Vegas, and another one with Worldmark the Club (Trendwest at that time).  They are fully paid now.  *Yes, we were stupid, naive and ignorant!!! * *We regretted now but it's too late.*  Back to my question, I called MGV number and now I need go through DRI  for any reservations!!!!  What about my deed, points and contract with MGV? I'm not receiving any "benefits" with DRI because I already had a DRI property but I still need to pay my maintenance bill to Monarch Grand Vacations and I'm already paying a lot of money to Diamond for maintenance of the same properties!!!. Something is very wrong here!!! I'm super screwed!!!:annoyed::annoyed::annoyed:  DRI, of course, wants me to convert my points to credits and wants to charge a lot of money!!!  This is not right at all.  I heard that there are lawsuits/class actions against MGV and DRI.  Any information/suggestions is greatly appreciated.  The last presentation I attended for selling my timeshares properties was, of course, a waste of time:annoyed:  They wanted the timeshares properties for free but they wanted us to pay money so we can get rid of the maintenance fees:annoyed::annoyed::annoyed:   There are a bunch of crooks in the timeshare business.  We are not paying money in advance to anybody!!! We are already broke and learned the hard way!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2014)

It looks to me like you need to have your deeds in hand and get hold of customer service, or owner services or whatever it's called, and see if there is overlap. If DRI bought (or took over) your resort from MGV, you certainly shouldn't be paying MF to both. 

We understand your frustration, and see that you know to never pay anyone anything upfront. Good job there. But no need to be angry with us, we didn't do it.

Good Luck, and best wishes. 

If you want to sell, or give away your TSs, read the 'How to sell my Timeshare' sticky up in the Buying, Selling, Renting forum, but regardless, you are going to have to sort out what it is you own, and to whom  to pay MF, and if you overpoaid, how and from where to get a refund.

Yes, timeshare industry is full of crooks. Gullible people with disposible income tend to attract them. That's why we, as timeshare users banded together.

Jim


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 13, 2014)

You now own two different TSs which are both managed by DRI. You still can use your MGV points to go to the old MGV resorts and use your DRI points to go to resorts in DRI ( which include MGV resorts) You will have to pay MFs on both the TS you own with DRI. 

Be aware tthat DRI has increased the points you own and the points needed to make reservations (MGV *60) So if you used to own 144 MGV pts you now have 8640 DRI pts

Hope this helps


----------



## nubiadominguez (Apr 15, 2014)

Bill4728 said:


> You now own two different TSs which are both managed by DRI. You still can use your MGV points to go to the old MGV resorts and use your DRI points to go to resorts in DRI ( which include MGV resorts) You will have to pay MFs on both the TS you own with DRI.
> 
> Be aware tthat DRI has increased the points you own and the points needed to make reservations (MGV *60) So if you used to own 144 MGV pts you now have 8640 DRI pts
> 
> Hope this helps



Thank you for your reply, I hope it's the way you said.  I'm going to check with DRI to see where are my MGV points because I don't see them listed on my accoun on the DRI website. I also don't want to pay any money for converting my points to credits.  Wish me good luck!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 15, 2014)

Your MGV account may not be joined together with your other DRI account. 

I logged onto the DRI  website with my MGV account info and all my MGV info was there. Maybe you need to do the same thing.  OR maybe you need to contact DRI and get them to put your MGV info into the same log on as your DRI info.


----------

